# A very special pen .



## ldb2000 (Feb 9, 2009)

This pen represents almost two months of planning , designing , building and finishing . The idea came to me when Skiprat posted his welding rod pen , I really liked the looks of that pen (for several weeks this pen was called the "Skiprat Pen") . Since I don't have a metal lathe ....yet.... I started thinking about using brass rods instead of stainless steel . I didn't want to copy his pen so I was looking for another way to hold it all together when noticed Rick Herrell's window cartridge pen , so I set off to combine the two looks and this is what I came up with .








 

 







All photos are by Patricia Lawson 

This is a very special pen , because of it and everyone on the IAP , I am the newest member of the Pen Makers Guild . 
I want to thank everyone here , and say a special thanks to Skiprat for the idea and Rick for the vessel to put it in .


As always , comments welcome


----------



## scotirish (Feb 9, 2009)

Really neat!  Looks like you had a great time doing it.


----------



## arjudy (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is really cool looking.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2009)

Congradulations, thats one great looking pen,


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on the acceptance Butch. From the looks of this pen, it is well deserved. 
Thanks for sharing the great news and a beautiful pen.

  Brian


----------



## jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on the PMG! 

What a great photo, too!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations Butch, and well deserved.  That is an awesome pen.  Just AWESOME!

Err,  can I still be on your friend list???


----------



## edman2 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations Butch. That's high cotton you're in now! :biggrin:


----------



## areaman (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations, great pen also!


----------



## george (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW, what a great pen. I can not imagine how many hours has been spent on this. Congrats.


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 9, 2009)

way to go butch, you make some fine writing instruments and this one is certainly no exception! congrats.


----------



## markgum (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome pen. Congrats on the selection to the PMG


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Speechless. Bravo!


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 9, 2009)

Butch,
That is a very special pen! I think you have created alot of pens that would justify the guild membership!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a great pen! Looks like a lot of work and care went into it. Well deserved intro into the PMG


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, that's one cool pen.  I have no idea how to go about doing something so creative.  Congrats on the PMG.  Just remember all of us little people .

John


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you everybody . My head is still spinning . I can't believe I made it . I have always been a jack of all trades but this is the first time I have ever been able to put it all together and be able to go beyond being a jack (Add an ending to that word if you like , it fits:biggrin . 
This pen was made with the knowledge that I received here from all of you . This place has been an inspiration .

Skiprat , will you now please build a kitless slimline with a cross refill and post it in the challenge page ?

Paul , you'll always be on my list


----------



## marcruby (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that's your best pen yet. Nice going.

Marc


----------



## JWS Penworks (Feb 9, 2009)

Butch,

That pen is completely off the charts!  Great Work!  Congratulations on being accepting into the pen makers guild.

John


----------



## WoodenDragon (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow!! That is an absolutely fabulous pen Butch. Congratulations on your acceptance to the PMG!!!! I am so happy for you, and you truly deserve it.
 
I think it’s finally time to change your tagline to Professional Pen Builder!


----------



## el_d (Feb 10, 2009)

really cool Butch.....congrats


----------



## akbar24601 (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy Cow Butch!!! That is so AWESOME!!!!! I am so happy for you! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!!! You have got to be just BEAMING!!!! and rightfully so!!!! Great job and great execution on the pen as well!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome pen Butch, congratulations on the PMG membership!


----------



## Darley (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice pen and congratulation for your PMG


----------



## skiprat (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, when I read the e-mail from Kurt, welcoming you to the PMG, I had no idea who this Luther guy was. It was only when Rick said 'Welcome Butch' that the penny dropped.:biggrin:

You have made a fantastic pen for your PMG entry, but you have made several previous pens that would also have got you in and it was not a surprise that you got in.:wink:

I'm honoured that you mentioned my pen. But that pen wasn't that original either. The wire clip design belongs to Bruce Boone and the rod design came from a post here that someone made about Porsche Design pens.

Very many congrats on your PMG entry, but you will now NEVER be allowed to make another kit pen in your life!!!:biggrin:

Cheers
Steven


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Job Butch!  Pat takes great photo's.  I thought I saw some skippy inspiration along with some Rick Herrel and your own personality at the same time.  Welcome to the PMG!


----------



## leehljp (Feb 10, 2009)

You just jumped to the Major League "All Star" Game all in one pen!

Super!


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Butch...well deserved


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations, awesome pen.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 10, 2009)

Now you are a Jack ?   Hold on I'm Jack..you are 
awesome  and deserving of your admission


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats on the PMG! The pen is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful Work! Congrats on your acceptance to the PMG.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing !! - congrats on the PMG !


----------



## Daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job Butch, It is amazing to me how far the making of pens is going. You have done the craft good with this one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow ..

 .. just ..wow.

We're not worthy


----------



## wolftat (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding pen Butch. I knew you had it in you.


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow! I'm awestruck. 

Fantastic looking pen.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 10, 2009)

I am blown away!!! how did you do it without a metal lathe? WOW!!!!
Travis


----------



## cdbakkum (Feb 10, 2009)

Butch, One of the best.    Carl


----------



## dasimm (Feb 10, 2009)

Meticulous, artistic, and very well designed... 
And you are gracious about it ta boot... 
IMHO - a well deserved acceptance into the PMG...

Congratulations.

- David


----------



## KalKarl (Feb 10, 2009)

Congradulations for the acceptance to the PMG. Great pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congradulations on a job well done.  A well deserved achievement.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 10, 2009)

A beautiful, innovative pen..... assembled with care, passion and an amazing amount of skill and craftsmanship. Very deserving of every bit of praise it receives. You should be very proud of it and of yourself. You're runnin' with the big dogs now.

Congratulations!!


----------



## btboone (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job Butch.  It's a nice look.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 10, 2009)

I think "pen Makers Guild" says it very well. Congrats, that`s an awesome pen.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations Butch, Pretty Neat pen as well.


----------



## davinci27 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just another congrats here.  You defiantly deserve it and that is one heck of a pen.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a beautiful pen Butch.  Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 10, 2009)

Really cool pen, Butch! Very post-modern look to it. I really do like that.

Maybe when I grow up I can be a Member too!!! 

Dale


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone . You folks here are the greatest . Allot of credit should go to the IAP . When I first came here I couldn't turn a dime into two nickles , This site and you people really did teach me everything I know about making pens , So I say thank you Jeff for running such a fantastic place to learn and thank you to the membership for being such great teachers .




...... Happy Birthday IAP ........


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 10, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> When I first came here I couldn't turn a dime into two nickles



OK, I'll show you once again...   I give you a nickel, you give me two dimes..


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrasts, your pen is great!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 11, 2009)

Very, very cool.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## fernhills (Feb 11, 2009)

great news


----------



## jeff (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great on the front page, too!  Beautiful work, Butch, and congrats on the PMG.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 8, 2009)

Congradulations!  Great looking pen.


----------



## DKF (Mar 9, 2009)

Man oh man is that one very nicely executed pen.....congrats on all accounts!


----------



## amosfella (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a great pen man.  Keep up the good work.  Congrats on the entry into the PMG.  I hope to be going there soon.


----------



## WoodWrite (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations! And WOW, just WOW. I bow to the master....


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you all again , and I can't thank Jeff enough for the Honor of the featured pen .


----------



## chriselle (Mar 10, 2009)

Butch, you've been pumping out PMG level quality pens for quite some time.  So, it's no surprise to me on your acceptance but congradulations just the same.  One of these years I might actually...gulp......try giving it a shot.


----------



## CSue (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats, Butch!  What a wonderful piece of "functional art!"

Your skill and designs have always been superb.


----------



## desertyellow (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations!
Great way to combine two wonderful ideas!


----------



## roberts (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope my salivation does not rust the pen, all I can say is WOW.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!  What a great looking pen.  The PMG is the right place for you and all of the pens that I have seen you post.  I am always fascinated by the creativity, design, and quality of your pens. Beautiful work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ed sr. (Mar 12, 2009)

*awesome pen*

i am new also ,but this pen you made is very awesome,your photo's are great. hope to see more from you soon.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't believe it took me this long to read this.  Great looking pen and congratulations on making it into the PMG!


----------

